# drain test plugs



## jwert55 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, my name is Josh. I work in the plumbing department at a modular unit company. we have been using oatey 3" pipe plugs for about five months now with a lot of success. we charge our drain systems with 5 psi for 15-20 minutes. recently none of the four different varieties of pipe plugs have been holding the pressure properly. they stay in the pipe, but they leak around the edges. we have tried new pipe, cleaning inside of pipe, cleaning plugs, turning them tighter, new plugs right out of box, etc., all to no avail. we are starting to get really frustrated, because we have to do at least three tests a day. please help me figure this issue out. only thing that has changed is the weather.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is the pipe cast iron?


----------



## jwert55 (Jun 5, 2014)

no cast iron, all 3" pvc. has been working great since we switched to air testing, just started this issue within last ten days or so


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Can you tell us a little bit about the company? Is it a plumbing company that does prefab work?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

About an intro so we can help you better.


----------

